# TOGETHER TOY DRIVE, DEC 2ND AT "ARTS BURGERS"



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup: COME JOIN TOGETHER CC AT ARTS BURGERS IN EL MONTE! DONT BE LEFT OUT! MEMBER ITS ALL BOUT DA KIDS!! FLYER COMMING SOON!! :naughty:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

posted on our site, good luck
http://www.oldmemoriescc.com


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> posted on our site, good luck
> http://www.oldmemoriescc.com


 :thumbsup: THANK U PAUL!! GODBLESS! :wave:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

Cars done I'll be there....:thumbsup:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## MR O.G. (Jun 16, 2009)

TTT


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:wave: ALMOST ROUND DA CORNER!! DIS YEARS GOING TOO FAST!! :yessad:


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

El Aztec Pride said:


> :wave: ALMOST ROUND DA CORNER!! DIS YEARS GOING TOO FAST!! :yessad:


Got that right


----------



## MR O.G. (Jun 16, 2009)

LOST MEMORIES INTERNET RADIO LOOKING FORWARD TO DJ THIS FIRME EVENT!! 
REAL CLASSICS C.C. WILL SHOW SUPPORT!


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

MR O.G. said:


> LOST MEMORIES INTERNET RADIO LOOKING FORWARD TO DJ THIS FIRME EVENT!!
> REAL CLASSICS C.C. WILL SHOW SUPPORT!


:thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## EXECUTIVE LAY (Mar 31, 2008)

TTT


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

For the kids! to the top


----------



## Nickg (Dec 9, 2010)

Big Tymerz cc will be their


----------



## FINR'N'BLU (Nov 17, 2010)

*TO THE TOP!!!!:thumbsup:*


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

CLASSIC STYLE CC WILL BE THERE TTT FOR THE HOMIES


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

ttt


----------



## MR O.G. (Jun 16, 2009)

TTT


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

classic style will be there to support the homie's:thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

pauljrclassicstylecc said:


> classic style will be there to support the homie's:thumbsup:


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LA AZTEC PRIDE (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## LA AZTEC PRIDE (Aug 6, 2011)

pauljrclassicstylecc said:


> classic style will be there to support the homie's:thumbsup:


 :thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

ttt


----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

Was sup brothers


----------



## MR O.G. (Jun 16, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

El Aztec Pride said:


>



Those candy canes look good Adam, got any left over?


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

peterjm97 said:


> Those candy canes look good Adam, got any left over?


 :naughty:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

Sporty67 said:


> Ttt


 :thumbsup:


----------



## rcota (Sep 20, 2012)

:thumbsup: Kids first!


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

rcota said:


> :thumbsup: Kids first!


 :yes: YESS SIR!! :thumbsup:


----------



## DANNY BOF 2K11 (Aug 4, 2011)

TTT!!


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

T


T

T


----------



## LA AZTEC PRIDE (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

TTT


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

rcota said:


> :thumbsup: Kids first!


 :yes:


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY (Nov 27, 2008)

El Aztec Pride said:


> :yes:


*TTT *:WAVE:


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

TTT FOR SOME FRIENDS :thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup: MERRY XMAS FRIENDS!! :wave:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

67 B-WINE DESTINY said:


> *TTT *:WAVE:


 :wave:SUPP STEVEN!! :thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

socalconcepts said:


> TTT FOR SOME FRIENDS :thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup: SUPP ONTARIO CLASSICS!! :wave:


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY (Nov 27, 2008)

El Aztec Pride said:


> :wave:SUPP STEVEN!! :thumbsup:


NOTHING MUCH:wave: ADAM LOOKING FORWARD TO YOUR TOY DRIVE TOGETHER TO THE TOP :thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

El Aztec Pride said:


> :thumbsup: SUPP ONTARIO CLASSICS!! :wave:


Qvo


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

67 B-WINE DESTINY said:


> NOTHING MUCH:wave: ADAM LOOKING FORWARD TO YOUR TOY DRIVE TOGETHER TO THE TOP :thumbsup:


 :yes:


----------



## FINR'N'BLU (Nov 17, 2010)

TO THE TOP ALL DAY LONG!!!!!


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

TTMFT


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

BUMP !!!


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

TTT


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup: WEE CANT WAIT!! :wave:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!


----------



## LA AZTEC PRIDE (Aug 6, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY (Nov 27, 2008)

El Aztec Pride said:


> :thumbsup: WEE CANT WAIT!! :wave:


TTT


----------



## EXECUTIVE LAY (Mar 31, 2008)

COME ONE COME ALL HAND HAVE A GOOD TIME :rimshot:


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

CLASSIC STYLE CC WILL BE THERE TTT


----------



## LA AZTEC PRIDE (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## MR O.G. (Jun 16, 2009)

LA AZTEC PRIDE said:


> View attachment 563749


FIRME FLYER!!!! LOST MEMORIES O.G. CHENTE & LIL ROLAS LOOKING FORWARD TO DJing THIS EVENT!!!
REAL CLASSICS C.C. WILL SHOW SUPPORT ALSO....


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

pauljrclassicstylecc said:


> CLASSIC STYLE CC WILL BE THERE TTT


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RAIDERKING (Sep 16, 2011)

qvo Its me Raul Raiderking done last yrs show there would like 2 set up again.. i sell Men n Womens jerseys n shirts thanks 323 557 4501


----------



## RAIDERKING (Sep 16, 2011)

qvo Its me Raul Raiderking done last yrs show there would like 2 set up again.. i sell  Men n Womens jerseys n shirts thanks 323 557 4501


----------



## BLVD74 (Apr 11, 2011)

TTT


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

RAIDERKING said:


> qvo Its me Raul Raiderking done last yrs show there would like 2 set up again.. i sell  Men n Womens jerseys n shirts thanks 323 557 4501


:thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

MR O.G. said:


> FIRME FLYER!!!! LOST MEMORIES O.G. CHENTE & LIL ROLAS LOOKING FORWARD TO DJing THIS EVENT!!!
> REAL CLASSICS C.C. WILL SHOW SUPPORT ALSO....


 :thumbsup: SUPP CHENTE!! :wave:


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

TTT


----------



## FINR'N'BLU (Nov 17, 2010)

BACK TO THE TOP!!!!


----------



## rcota (Sep 20, 2012)

I'M THERE!!!:thumbsup: *​T.T.T.!!!!*


----------



## rcota (Sep 20, 2012)

PERSONAL INVITE TO TOGETHER CAR CLUB AND ALL THEIR SUPPORTER...THIS SUNDAY, UPLAND CA...*​CHARITY!!!!*


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup: MERRY X-MAS!!!!! :wave:


----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## LA AZTEC PRIDE (Aug 6, 2011)

rcota said:


> I'M THERE!!!:thumbsup: *​T.T.T.!!!!*


 :thumbsup: MERRY CHRISTMAS!!


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

TTT


----------



## FINR'N'BLU (Nov 17, 2010)

TO THE TOP


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> TTT


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY (Nov 27, 2008)

El Aztec Pride said:


> :thumbsup: MERRY X-MAS!!!!! :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

MORNING BUMP!!!


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

you homies coming to our toy drive? ttt


----------



## LA AZTEC PRIDE (Aug 6, 2011)

67 B-WINE DESTINY said:


> El Aztec Pride said:
> 
> 
> > :thumbsup: MERRY X-MAS!!!!! :wave:
> ...


----------



## Terco (Nov 8, 2010)

Bump for the Homies!!

T
T
T
:thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

LETS DOO DIS AGAIN FOR "2012" TOGETHER!!!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

What's up Adam we will be there to support together to the top


----------



## FINR'N'BLU (Nov 17, 2010)

TO THE MUTHAFUCKEN TOP!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY (Nov 27, 2008)

BACK TO THE TOP


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> What's up Adam we will be there to support together to the top


 :thumbsup:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

BACK ON TOP TOGETHERS TOY DRIVE


----------



## SWA (Jun 4, 2011)

I will be there, with my crew...


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

SWA said:


> I will be there, with my crew...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## FINR'N'BLU (Nov 17, 2010)

TO THE TOP "TOGETHER ALL DAY"THOUGHT YOU KNEW!!!!


----------



## LA AZTEC PRIDE (Aug 6, 2011)

El Aztec Pride said:


> LETS DOO DIS AGAIN FOR "2012" TOGETHER!!!


 :thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

FINR'N'BLU said:


> TO THE TOP "TOGETHER ALL DAY"THOUGHT YOU KNEW!!!!


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

El Aztec Pride said:


> :thumbsup:


BACK TO THE TOP ADAM. SEE YOU GUYS IN A FEW WEEKS. TOGETHER TO THE TOP


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

TO THE TOP CLASSIC STYLE C.C. WILL BE THERE WHATS UP HOMIES:wave::h5:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

GOOD SEEING YOU YESTERDAY ADAM AND TOGETHER SEE YOU GUYS IN A COUPLE WEEKS TO THE TOP TOGETHER CC


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> GOOD SEEING YOU YESTERDAY ADAM AND TOGETHER SEE YOU GUYS IN A COUPLE WEEKS TO THE TOP TOGETHER CC


 :thumbsup::wave:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup: MERRY XMAS FROM TOGETHER CC! :nicoderm:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

El Aztec Pride said:


> :thumbsup: MERRY XMAS FROM TOGETHER CC! :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## FINR'N'BLU (Nov 17, 2010)

TO THE TOP!!!!!BAAYYY--BEEEE!!!


----------



## xtremexb (Jan 6, 2009)

REAL CLASSICS CAR CLUB will be there to support.


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

O class bought some tickets at traffic toy drive if all goes well hope to cee u guys at toy drive ttt together car club


----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

Danm!!!...this is around the corner! Was sup brother? You all have a great Thanksgiving!


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## LA AZTEC PRIDE (Aug 6, 2011)

xtremexb said:


> REAL CLASSICS CAR CLUB will be there to support.


 :thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:wave: MERRY X-MAS!! :thumbsup:


----------



## LA AZTEC PRIDE (Aug 6, 2011)

:yes: :thumbsup: :wave:  :worship: :rofl:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

Sporty67 said:


> O class bought some tickets at traffic toy drive if all goes well hope to cee u guys at toy drive ttt together car club


 :thumbsup:


----------



## FINR'N'BLU (Nov 17, 2010)

TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## MR O.G. (Jun 16, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Andys 65 (Jul 29, 2009)

Whats up Adam, Reality car will be rolling thru to support our brothers.


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

Andys 65 said:


> Whats up Adam, Reality car will be rolling thru to support our brothers.


 :thumbsup:


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

TAKE IT TO THE TOP FOR THE KIDS :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

socalconcepts said:


> TAKE IT TO THE TOP FOR THE KIDS :thumbsup:



XS 2 ROY BRINGING THAT SPIRIT IS WHAT ITS ABOUT TOGETHER TO THE TOP


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> XS 2 ROY BRINGING THAT SPIRIT IS WHAT ITS ABOUT TOGETHER TO THE TOP


----------



## FINR'N'BLU (Nov 17, 2010)

ALL THE WAY "TO THE TOP"


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

OMG! ITS ALMOST XMAS! LOL. :rofl:


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

TTT:wave:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

BUMP!!!:wave:


----------



## BLVD74 (Apr 11, 2011)

TTT


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

eric0425 said:


> TTT:wave:


 :thumbsup:SUPP STYLISTICS!!!! :wave:


----------



## FINR'N'BLU (Nov 17, 2010)

*TO THE TOP!!!!:thumbsup:*


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

StreetStyleL.A said:


> BUMP!!!:wave:


 :wave:SUPP STREETSTYLE. :nicoderm:


----------



## FINR'N'BLU (Nov 17, 2010)

TO THE TOP!!!GETTING READY FOR SUNDAY COME OUT AND SHOW SOME LOVE FOR THE LIL ONES THIS YEAR MAKE IT A SPECIAL XMAS PUT A SMILE ON A CHILD'S FACE!!!


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

FINR'N'BLU said:


> TO THE TOP!!!GETTING READY FOR SUNDAY COME OUT AND SHOW SOME LOVE FOR THE LIL ONES THIS YEAR MAKE IT A SPECIAL XMAS PUT A SMILE ON A CHILD'S FACE!!!


 :thumbsup: MERRY X-MAS!!! :wave:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## FINR'N'BLU (Nov 17, 2010)

TO THE TOP!!!!!!BAY-BEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Majestics Toy Drive has been canceled...


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

What time does it start?


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Majestics Toy Drive has been canceled...


 :dunno: AND?? NOT OURS!! :nicoderm:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

ONTARIOCLASSICS CC said:


> What time does it start?


 :thumbsup:STARTS AT 8AM BRO! :nicoderm:


----------



## uitztekatl1 (Apr 6, 2008)

ttt will be there with some logo'd floor mats..


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

El Aztec Pride said:


> :dunno: AND?? NOT OURS!! :nicoderm:


Just gettin the word out...


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

El Aztec Pride said:


> :thumbsup:STARTS AT 8AM BRO! :nicoderm:


Ttt together toy drive


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

uitztekatl1 said:


> ttt will be there with some logo'd floor mats..


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SWA (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## O CLASS RAGHOUSE (Nov 1, 2012)

ONTARIO CLASSICS HAD A GREAT TIME AND TOOK HOME BEST LOWRIDER... AND IT WAS NICE TO SEE YOU CHITO AFTER ALL THESE YEARS uffin:


----------



## MR O.G. (Jun 16, 2009)

Lost memories LIL ROLAS & O.G. CHENTE had a firme time....we won the 50/50 and BEST UNDERCONSTRUCTION! Thank TOGETHER C.C. CANT WAIT FOR 2013 TO DJ FOR YOU GUYS.


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

All though the weather was not in anyones favor it was cool hanging out while at the same time supporting a good cause. STYLISTICS had a good time.


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup: MERRY XMAS EVERY 1!! :wave:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup: I WANNA THANK ARTS BURGERS, TOGETHER CREW, CHENTE & LIL ROLA$, HARVEY'S SPORTS ETC, CRAZY STITCH, BEE DAZZLE ME, EL MONTE FIRE & POLICE DEPT'S, REAL CLASSICS, SOLOWS, BOMBCLUB, PRIDE, SONS OF SOULS, ONTARIO CLASSICS, STYLISTICS (IE), DYNASTY, OLDMEMORIES EASTSIDE & BIKE CLUB, TECHNIQUES, GROUPE, TRAFFIC, CITYWIDE, REALITY,, 4 ALL YUR SUPPORT AT OUR TOYDRIVE!! REALLY MEANT ALOT! THANK U ADAM & DA TOGETHER CC!! :yes:


----------



## O CLASS RAGHOUSE (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

O CLASS RAGHOUSE said:


> View attachment 576410
> View attachment 576411


Tight


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Gracias for the hospitality homies


----------



## 1963SS (Oct 14, 2009)

X63SS 



eric0425 said:


> All though the weather was not in anyones favor it was cool hanging out while at the same time supporting a good cause. STYLISTICS had a good time.


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:wave: MERRY XMAS EVERYONE! :thumbsup:


----------



## LA AZTEC PRIDE (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------

